# Did we do away with points?



## rbranstner (May 24, 2010)

Is the points system gone with this new page layout?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

Yes.. we don't have the points system now since it was a "made for vBulletin" thing but there is a way to give a post a thumbs up. I plan to let the software design team know that a points system is a really cool thing and see if we can get something like that reinstated down the road.

Good suggestion!!


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

Of course not having the point system does have advantages


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 24, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Of course not having the point system does have advantages


Here here !!!  Jeff, if u forget to ask them about it, i promise not to remind you..


----------



## dennisdocb (May 24, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Of course not having the point system does have advantages


Agreed...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


JaxGatorz said:


> Here here !!!  Jeff, if u forget to ask them about it, i promise not to remind you..


Ask them what???  I forgot...


----------



## rbranstner (May 24, 2010)

Boooooo I liked the points. What was wrong with the points?


----------



## walle (May 24, 2010)

Jeff,

You probably covered this as well - what about OTBS?  Is that out too?


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 24, 2010)

WALLE said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You probably covered this as well - what about OTBS?  Is that out too?


OTBS is alive and kicking.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 1, 2010)

I see a "Rating" box at the top-right of the posts. It looks similar to the point system we had but I can't find a way to Rate a post.. any info on this.. Good job so far on the new platform..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2010)

The points system as we knew it in vBulletin is out for now but we do have a thumbs up feature.. in the bottom right of each post is a brown thumb icon that allows you to give the post a thumbs up. The rating at the top right is the number of thumbs up the post has received.

This is more" good post" oriented than "good member" oriented but maybe it's a better system.. I guess time will tell.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I see a "Rating" box at the top-right of the posts. It looks similar to the point system we had but I can't find a way to Rate a post.. any info on this.. Good job so far on the new platform..


If you notice towards the bottom of a post, in the area of Reply, to the left of WIKI, there is a thumbs up icon. When you mouse-over it, it says "If this is a great post, give it a thumbs up". When you click on it, it will enter a number in sequence. I tried it on your post and now it shows a number.

Hope this helps ypou.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Boooooo I liked the points. What was wrong with the points?


Yeah, I guess the advantage of no point system is that we can get lazy, and not do as good a job of showing Qview?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kinda like playing ball, and not keeping score------OOOOps, how's that ankle?

Bearcarver


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2010)

WALLE said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You probably covered this as well - what about OTBS?  Is that out too?


The OTBS is alive and well, just as Brian mentioned. However, the criteria has changed.

OTBS Nomination Criteria


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 1, 2010)

> Kinda like playing ball, and not keeping score


 Isn't that how the world is turning? We're all winners.. Ughh

Ok, I see what it's all about.. I was looking at my post when I came up with the question and therefore did'nt see the aswer staring at me. Thanx


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 1, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Boooooo I liked the points. What was wrong with the points?


Yeah...why would someone not like the points?


----------



## chainsaw (Jun 1, 2010)

I was at a loss before about exactly how one achieved the points, explanations notwithstanding-did some mystery person decide you earned points and clicked a box? So when the green box went from one to two you did good? Maybe this is a good development.

It was ambiguous to a new person. I never got a good explanation, although it may have been spelled out in some fine print I didn't understand.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Isn't that how the world is turning? We're all winners.. Ughh
> 
> Ok, I see what it's all about.. I was looking at my post when I came up with the question and therefore did'nt see the aswer staring at me. Thanx


I know what you mean.. I hate that mentality. My wife got into an argument with someone at another forum a while back about how everyone is smart in their own way and she was saying.."no actually their not. I have met some really stupid people in my life and sometimes meet folks like that on a daily basis."

I finally told her to give it up.. nowadays it is not politically correct to say that one person is better or smarter than another.

I was raised to believe if you work hard you succeed. If you don't work hard then you're probably gonna be a loser.

Oh.. don't even get me started..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm not against the points system at all.. that one we was using just happened to be a "made for vBulletin" system and now that we are on a different platform.. well.. you get the idea.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 1, 2010)

you strive for reward .

points were a reward.

i do not like having to change my browser to make things work!!!

i have spent more time on this forum than any others.

i have learned as much from this forum than any other

i have helped as much on this forum as any other.

as of now I do not like it!!

no smiley faces to give on this system???


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 1, 2010)

The idea, as i see it, is that when you read a post that you like or one that contains info that you need or some one has acknowledged as helpful, then be sure to give it a thumbs up. Now we all have to remember that the thumb is way down there in the right hand corner


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2010)

morkdach said:


> you strive for reward .
> 
> points were a reward.
> 
> ...


Morkdach.. I understand, I really do.


----------



## treegje (Jun 2, 2010)

I was also very motivated by the point system,I think that it was the engine behind a lot of members.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 2, 2010)

treegje said:


> I was also very motivated by the point system,I think that it was the engine behind a lot of members.


And that was the problem,people begging for points or sitting in chat getting others to them to swap points.

I have been here for 4+ years and have never liked it, seen TOOOOOO many people with a dozen green tiles and several thousand posts, and they added very little if any to this forum. Most of them are gone, maybe this new format will take the rest of them.


----------



## treegje (Jun 2, 2010)

smokebuzz said:


> And that was the problem,people begging for points or sitting in chat getting others to them to swap points.
> 
> I have been here for 4+ years and have never liked it, seen TOOOOOO many people with a dozen green tiles and several thousand posts, and they added very little if any to this forum. Most of them are gone, maybe this new format will take the rest of them.


you need to know, for a recipe to post I am about 1 hours busy

Translation from Dutch to English is not so obvious for me.it was a sign that you were appreciated

If it is good it is good,if it is bad it is bad

I am also  against Nepotism (if this is the right word)

Everyone like to receive a little appreciated


----------



## mossymo (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:


smokebuzz said:


> And that was the problem,people begging for points or sitting in chat getting others to them to swap points.
> 
> I have been here for 4+ years and have never liked it, seen TOOOOOO many people with a dozen green tiles and several thousand posts, and they added very little if any to this forum. Most of them are gone, maybe this new format will take the rest of them.


To add to the inaccuracy of the last points system set up, many member lost all their points when the site went down about a year and a half ago, never to get them replaced; essentially started out as new members after having a few years of points accumulated.


----------



## mr mac (Jun 2, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have met some really stupid people in my life...


Uhm...we've never met...


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 2, 2010)

all of the BB-Q/smokin sites i have looked at to date, this "IS" the one i come too "ONLY" now....as far as those lil green boxes that were here on the old platform, they were the same set up on an R/C forum i joined....well people there took that as a game and super abused them by giving them to other, then taken them away....only difference there was they called that system a "reputation system" it was a joke there too, the good thing was you couldn't post rep to anyone but every 36 hours to keep the abuse down, lmao....i like the thumbs up system here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.........bob

....


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought the point system was pretty cool, and really didnt notice any abuse going on.  The only bad thing I saw was a handfull of folks who would get points, but never hand them out. 

With that said,  the OTBS designation is the main way to judge credibility of a poster and what they bring to the table imho.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 2, 2010)

As far as points go.. I never personally had problem with it. I had quite a large number of folks who "complained" that it was being abused and another large crowd who loved it.

My POINT being.. if it were available on this platform we'd probably still have it. Since we now have a system that gives the points to the post rather than to the member, it's a moot point.

I think the thumbs could be just as good.. you make a good post and it gets lots of thumbs up, you know you did good.You can be proud
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe in the future we can get them to design a feature that shows how many thumbs up each member has.


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 2, 2010)

so the thumbs up rating in upper right corner is yours when someone gives you a thumbs up in that thread only or does it follow your name around like the points green boxes...........bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 2, 2010)

nope it just stays with the thread you got it in, i just seen a member with a rating and looked at other posts from same member....no rating on other posts...........bob

....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 2, 2010)

bob1961 said:


> so the thumbs up rating in upper right corner is yours when someone gives you a thumbs up in that thread only or does it follow your name around like the points green boxes...........bob
> 
> ....


 At this time, it is only giving points toward that specific post which is kudos to the person who wrote the post. There is no way that I know of to see how many thumbs up each person has received but hopefully they will add that feature soon.


----------

